# Did you break any age laws?



## RainCrossing (Nov 28, 2015)

Did you break any age laws? You have to be at least thirteen for social media and different ages for different websites. But people like me can't wait, did you wait? By age laws I meant if you were underage drinking but you still signed up.

I'm not thirteen yet so my teacher keeps complaining that our class is using social media. She makes big meetings and even rings the police to delete our accounts. Apparently it's illegal. There is only two weeks of school left and if I get caught on social media, I'm expelled.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 28, 2015)

I did this when I was younger to make an account on websites.


----------



## jiny (Nov 28, 2015)

I did in 2014, I tried to join a pony forum. I lied and said I was 14.
I honestly don't know why there's an age limit on a pony forum??


----------



## crystalmilktea (Nov 28, 2015)

I made a fake "older" account on neopets when I was 8 so I could access all the features


----------



## Llust (Nov 28, 2015)

ive been attatched to the internet since i was like seven tbh, i can just imagine how many people i must have pissed off and annoyed back then lmao. i thought nearly everyone has done this before seeing the results of the poll


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Nov 28, 2015)

Nope, by the time I was able to create my own Gmail, I was already 12. From there on, I went to make my own Facebook and then on.


----------



## Zoeyrawr (Nov 28, 2015)

Yes, on Facebook xD


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 29, 2015)

Nope nothing that i can think of.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Nov 29, 2015)

I signed up for porn sites looooong before I was 18. And I made email accounts before I was old enough. Though I don't understand age restrictions on email addresses. I was 9 and wanted a new Neopets account.


----------



## Twisterheart (Nov 29, 2015)

I started using the internet when I was like 9 so yeah. I've never followed those age rules when I was younger. I just lied and said I was older than I really was


----------



## Mariah (Nov 29, 2015)

I don't think you can create an email when you're seven so I guess that. I also had multiple MySpace accounts when I was nine because they kept deleting me.


----------



## Miele (Nov 29, 2015)

Yep. I made a MySpace and Facebook account when I was around 9 or 10. Just wanted to join everyone else that made an account on those social media.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 29, 2015)

Drinking laws but that's it, unless kissing a minor counts?


----------



## riummi (Nov 29, 2015)

Faking my age for game sites and stuff and drinking


----------



## Azza (Nov 29, 2015)

I haven't broken any of the age rules. I think the only time I did that was when I was 10 and got kik so I could talk to my siblings when they were in their rooms lol.


----------



## tae (Nov 29, 2015)

not that i remember. 
i think i made a fake parent acc to "moderate" all my accounts because i was a certain age at the time, and lots of games have parents make a moderating acc in order to lock / unlock certain features in game and such.


and i drank and did lots of stuff while i was underage.
but now that i'm 21+ it's not as "cool" as it once was and you kinda just realize it's a nice way to unwind.


----------



## piichinu (Nov 29, 2015)

who hasnt tbh


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 29, 2015)

drinking.  smoking.  gambling.  R-rated movies.  maybe some other stuff too, perhaps...

- - - Post Merge - - -



piichinu said:


> who hasnt tbh



what happened to your 20k bells?  I was gonna sell you all kinds of stuff!


----------



## radical6 (Nov 29, 2015)

1) social media laws a couple times when i was 12

2) i drink on and off and im under 21 

3) drove a car once while being under 16

cant remember anything else


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 29, 2015)

Signups on internet websites several times. Played lots of 18+ games at a younger age. I've also drove a car while under 18. 

Other than that, nothing I can think of.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 29, 2015)

honestly who hasn't. i've done it so many times idec. if you use the internet when you're like 11 like i did, you kind of have to unless you wanna play club penguin or whatever forever


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Nov 29, 2015)

underage drinking yay


----------



## Pearls (Nov 29, 2015)

I made a facebook when i was 9 and probably more things i can't remember


----------



## Aestivate (Nov 29, 2015)

hmm, when I was younger I joined some sites with age restriction yeah. And also underaged drinking but it's restricted to 18 years here so not a really big problem.


----------



## sunflower (Nov 29, 2015)

When I was younger I probably have to join forums


----------



## CuriousCharli (Nov 29, 2015)

Its not really a law...just a rule my parents made and technically that's kinda law. When i was 13 going on 14 i was told not to go on the internet or chatrooms and i disobeyed. The internet CAN be a very dangerous place. So if you are 14 or younger, please try to understand that i can't even..you don't even know. It can break you. So when teachers and parents tell you how bad the internet is, take it on board or try. Some people (like me) are curious so i disobeyed. There is no rush in the internet or to grow up i cant stress that enough either but sometimes we gotta learn on our own to see.


Good luck i guess.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 29, 2015)

Does playing a few 12+ rated games at the age of 10 count? And does playing an 18+ game at the age of around 13/14 count too? 'Cuz if they do, then... yeah, I did both of those things.

Hnnnnng Super Smash Bros. Brawl and GTA were too much fun back then I had to do it ;-;


----------



## Knopekin (Nov 29, 2015)

My parents were pretty chill about letting me and my sister do stuff, but I was pretty self-censoring and didn't want to watch 18-rated horror films when I was 12 because I knew I wouldn't sleep for a month afterwards. 

I drank underage a bit (I'm not a big drinker now, and wasn't then), and definitely read stuff I shouldn't have before I was 18, but it hasn't messed me up too much


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2015)

I did for neopets cause I was like 12 at the time when I started so I just put one year before lmao.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also yeah I had booze before 18 but that's another story


----------



## cornimer (Nov 29, 2015)

No, I didn't make any social media accounts until I was 15.  And the sites I joined when I was younger didn't have an age restriction (eg Club Penguin XD ).


----------



## Megan. (Nov 29, 2015)

I've been on the internet since I was around 8 I think and I signed up to social networks and forums at probably around 10. 
I smoked at around 12/13 and I drank alcohol when I was 15. 

Honestly though, who hasn't broken an age law? :/


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 29, 2015)

I made and used social media accounts before the age of 13, and I've watched films that I was below the age rating for but, apart from that, not much really. Even now that I think about it, I tend to watch quite 'mild', family friendly films, anything gorey or scary gives me nightmares, and I don't really use my Facebook that much either. I don't know, I tend not to care about it. I'm sensible enough to know what I'm doing. Like yes admittedly, a lot of under 13 year olds may not fully understand the consequences of their actions and how you have to monitor and control your social media accounts (eg: increasing the security of it to give you more privacy), but I feel like when you're over or 16 or so, it doesn't really matter, you should know for yourself and start to take responsibility for your own actions. :\


----------



## Soigne (Nov 29, 2015)

once i had to pretend i was 18 to buy gta but i'm 17 so i don't think it hurt anything lmao


----------



## Delphine (Nov 29, 2015)

I drank alcohol and smoked for the first time when I was 15. But I never smoked again and I don't drink anymore (I've never drunk so much anyway but I totally stopped consuming alcohol).


----------



## graceroxx (Nov 29, 2015)

I made my first email when I was 11.
Also, there was this one forum that was REALLY strict about letting kids under 13 join. I joined it when I was 12 and just lied and said I was 13 hehehe

So I haven't really broken all that many.


----------



## Tao (Nov 29, 2015)

I've had an email since I was around 8 (same email I have now, actually). I used forums under age. I'm not sure about 'social media', depends how old I was when Myspace became a thing because I only remember using it when I was around 14/15.

I've drank alcohol since I was 15 (18 is the legal age here).

I had sex 'underage' at 15. I believe 16 is legal in the UK?

I bought 18 rated games and movies before I was 18 (but really, who the hell cares about that).


Smoking I was never actually underage for. I started at 16, which was legal at the time. The legal age went up to 18 a few months after my 18th birthday. I don't smoke anymore though.


----------



## ams (Nov 29, 2015)

I snuck into a lot of R rated movies in high school - do kids still go to movies these days?


----------



## Beardo (Nov 29, 2015)

Email, Instagram, Twitter, TBT, Deviantart, YouTube (had an account since I was 8 or 9), ect.


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 29, 2015)

Yesterday I tried weed for first time so yeah

And... WHO FOLLOWS INTERNET LAWS? LMAO


----------



## seliph (Nov 29, 2015)

Used to when I was a kid
Said I was 13 when I was 8, said I was 16 when I was 13, said I was 18 when I was 16

Now I'm 20 though so s'all good


----------



## JellyDitto (Nov 29, 2015)

i say im 18 so i can look at titys but in reality im 5


----------



## DJStarstryker (Nov 29, 2015)

No. I'm old enough that there wasn't age rules for sites when I first started using the internet. Not even Hotmail cared what age you were back in 1995.

I don't smoke or drink, not even when I was a kid. So yeah, can't think of anything.


----------



## ams (Nov 29, 2015)

For real remind me to never have kids, you guys are disgusting.


----------



## JellyDitto (Nov 29, 2015)

ams said:


> For real remind me to never have kids, you guys are disgusting.



but titys


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 29, 2015)

Everyone's probably broken the social media age rule. Who isn't excited to experience the internet, anyway? I already had social media accounts when I was 12.
I don't know if it counts, but I took shots last summer during one of my friend's parties, and I'm not (but almost) at legal age yet. I didn't get drunk though; I only had like 2 mild shots. Not a lot of alcohol intake. I watched people get drunk though. Eugh.
Other than that........ eh. I've been a good kid here and there. Sorta.


----------



## seliph (Nov 29, 2015)

ams said:


> For real remind me to never have kids, you guys are disgusting.



You ain't no prize either


----------



## SolarInferno (Nov 29, 2015)

Got internet when I was 13, so by that time I could legally sign up to virtually any social media site, although I never did till I was about 16 anyway, apart from some forum I think. Watched a few films that were 15's before I was 15 (after persuading my parents), and a few 18's that were on late at night on TV when I was about 15 - didn't see what the big deal about them being rated 18 was, apart from the occasional obviously fake blood and rare sex scenes, violence/blood has never really bothered me though.
Drank alcohol very rarely before I was 18, but only in the house (which is legal in the UK from the age of 5) when I did.


----------



## Tao (Nov 29, 2015)

ams said:


> For real remind me to never have kids, you guys are disgusting.



Exqueeze me?

I think you'll find I'm a sweet little buttercup, thank thee very much.


----------



## Bowie (Nov 29, 2015)

Everything about me is illegal, online and offline.


----------



## mintellect (Nov 29, 2015)

I made a line play account using my real age but it told me if you're younger than thirteen you can't chat with anyone or really anything fun besides dress up your character and wander around. So I made another account and used my mom's age so I could chat with other people.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and also when I made my second NNID I put in my mom's age so I wouldn't have to ask my mom for all her credit card information to pay fifty cents to make sure someone over 18 approved.


----------



## Wrathie83 (Nov 29, 2015)

Not very rock and roll or cool but I owned a 18 film (Bram Stoker's Dracula) at the age of 14.


----------



## Envy (Nov 30, 2015)

No, I never have. I was browsing the internet before 13, quite a bit, in fact. I mean, I even remember seeing when the Pokemon for Generation II were revealed in Japan! Which would have been when I was in fifth grade or something.

But that wasn't breaking any age laws... My parents did not let me join forums until I was 14. I was a good kid, and didn't even think of doing it behind their backs. I was a very immature individual at the time, so it's bad enough that I was able to join forums then. -_-


----------



## aetherene (Nov 30, 2015)

I do believe that I did fake my age to get AIM when I was younger and then again for some websites.

I also did start drinking alcohol when I was 20 when the legal drinking age is 21


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 30, 2015)

The first forums I joined I used a fake D.O.B to sign up because I was 9-10. My friends and I started drinking/clubbing when we were 15 because honestly there wasn't much to do in Korea besides going out. I don't drink or go out that much anymore though... I feel like I did it too much when I was younger and it's not as fun now. I rather stay home and play animal crossing lol.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 30, 2015)

expelled for going on facebook???? nice school xD xD xD


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 30, 2015)

Of corse not! I waited until the legal age for everything!


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 30, 2015)

Um..who hasn't? X,D
Google
Tbt
18+ sites (lets be honest, everyone has before 18)
Club Penguin (i never play anymore lmao)
I had a facebook at 9 that my sister made for me but my dad found out and made me delete it 
DeviantArt (forgot the password..cri)
Hm..quite a bit


----------



## alesha (Nov 30, 2015)

When I was 10, I got fb, I've had alcohol and drank diet coke since I was 8 (it's 12+, believe it or not!) 
My mum let me do all these


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 30, 2015)

alesha said:


> When I was 10, I got fb, I've had alcohol and drank diet coke since I was 8 (it's 12+, believe it or not!)
> My mum let me do all these



I like your mum


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 30, 2015)

lying my age when I made yahoo accounts


----------



## alesha (Nov 30, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> I like your mum



She's ok.... she called me ungrateful on my birthday because she wanted me to be surprised for getting an iphone but told me every day for a month before  :/ also, when I was eight, I lost a cd and got upset so she Chinese burned me! 
But yeah, she's nice for letting me do illegal stuff, wait......


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 30, 2015)

Yeah, when I was younger I signed up for lots of stuff, but back then it wasn't like "social media" so much, like not facebook or myspace yet, it was like neopets and other game/forums sites, and RuneScape, haha. But of course when facebook DID come out I totally pretended to be way older, used fake names/pictures and might have caused a 40 y/o band member guy to do something horrible... but I will never get to know! (He kind of fell off the face of the earth after I rejected him after toying with him for way too long and even his band mates were messaging ME trying to find out what happened to him or if I'd heard from him....) and that was when I was like 13/14? I lured in lots of men online... such a little tramp, a few of them bought me engagement rings and swore they'd wait for me, and that they wanted to marry me, hahahahaha. Good times...(And all of this was just through talk, I never exchanged naughty pics or anything, I was too good for that.)


----------



## Discord (Nov 30, 2015)

I lie about my age on websites ever since i was 11.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Nov 30, 2015)

I half expected this thread to be along the lines of

"I drank before I was 21."
"I did the thing with my diddlydoo before I was 18"
"I snorted like 12 marryJ once and died"

but it's mostly signing up for sites before the recommended age limit.

Rock on guys, you do you.


----------



## Katattacc (Nov 30, 2015)

I used to drink all the time as a teenager... I also lied about my age to play second life lol. I'm 24 now tho


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 30, 2015)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I half expected this thread to be along the lines of
> 
> "I drank before I was 21."
> "I did the thing with my diddlydoo before I was 18"
> ...



I thought that was the main thing of the thread, but like, yeah all of the above mango.


----------



## Tao (Dec 1, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> 18+ sites (lets be honest, everyone has before 18)



How!? They ask you if you're 18 before they let you in!


By the gods, how did you pass their top notch security systems!?


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Dec 1, 2015)

Yes lmao.
Mainly just the whole signing up to websites when I was like nine, some underage drinking, buying violent video games with an 18+ warning when I'm clearly not 18 yet, trespassing, and I guess breaking and entering? I'm not really too sure if it counts though, since the home owner was paying me to basically unlock the door for him whenever he lost his keys or managed to get locked out.


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 1, 2015)

AnnaThePolarBear said:


> Yes lmao.
> trespassing, and I guess breaking and entering? I'm not really too sure if it counts though, since the home owner was paying me to basically unlock the door for him whenever he lost his keys or managed to get locked out.



yeah, um, there's no age restrictions on trespassing or breaking and entering-- they're illegal for everyone...


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 1, 2015)

Tao said:


> How!? They ask you if you're 18 before they let you in!
> 
> 
> By the gods, how did you pass their top notch security systems!?


Its just a little screen that shows up and is like,"ARE YOU OVER 18?" -yes -no
Em..yes?


----------



## Tao (Dec 1, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Its just a little screen that shows up and is like,"ARE YOU OVER 18?" -yes -no
> Em..yes?



My mind = blown








All those years I was clicking "no" and all I had to do was click "yes"!? IT SO SIMPLE IN RETROSPECT!!!! How did I not see that!? 


And there I was, waiting till I became 18 to bypass their security. What a fool I was!


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 1, 2015)

Tao said:


> My mind = blown
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some would require you to sign up, i was just like, different website!


----------



## seliph (Dec 1, 2015)

Tao said:


> My mind = blown
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*clicks yes* *hacker voice* I'm in


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 1, 2015)

Dang that's strict! I had my first social media account when I was 13 and literally no one cared lmao


----------



## Greggy (Dec 1, 2015)

I've joined chatrooms and social media websites (MySpace and Friendster, later on LiveJournal) since I was 7, even when those sites said that I should be 13 years old and above to join. I also remembered creating accounts for Neopets when I was 9! I think it was dead boring when you registered at Neopets when you're 12 years old and below, so I made a new account and lied that I was like 14 years old and older to participate in the Neoboards. Turns out that a lot of children are doing the same thing too! I also went on an NSFW forum at the age of 11. Beat that, "I'm 12 And What's This?" meme!

Besides faking my age on websites, I went drinking when I'm still a minor.


----------



## Brad (Dec 1, 2015)

You have to be 13 for stuff?

Damn, I was all over the internet by the time I was like, seven.

Whoops.


----------



## Brad (Dec 1, 2015)

You have to be 13 for stuff?

Damn, I was all over the internet by the time I was like, seven.

Whoops.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 5, 2015)

I have a question. I'm an artist, and I'm underage. I'm 15, and I like to make 3D art. Some of my art, however, is a tad bit sexually explicit. It's not intentional (most of the time, at least), but it's there. I can't help but wonder if that's illegal. I'm participating in sexual activities of my own, by myself, and sharing some of it. I wonder if that's considered a crime. I would assume that, because it's not real and it doesn't depict minors, it's all right, but I honestly have no idea.


----------



## iamnothyper (Dec 5, 2015)

"you must be 18+ to ..."

CLICK


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 5, 2015)

Tobacco, alcohol, mild drugs, early internet usage, 4chan, porn, idk,  what most of the people these days has done.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 5, 2015)

I made so many accounts claiming I was 15 while I was 9 and no one even suspected anything. I just made normal friends. Now that I think of it I may have been catfishing them.


----------



## crystalchild (Dec 5, 2015)

i have on the internet, like pretty much everybody else, but no real life stuff like underage drinking or smoking.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 5, 2015)

I have, I signed up on Gamefaqs and I lied and said I was 13, but I was actually 12 at the time cause I couldn't wait until I was 13 to join. I got found out when I posted in a "Happy Birthday" thread or something like that, and accidentally told my age on there lol, and got banned I believe from Gamefaqs.


----------



## vhdekker (Dec 5, 2015)

Uhm, everyone that watches porn?

Also: drinking at 14 (16 in country)
and weed at 16 (18 in country)

I'm from the Netherlands btw, so smoking weed in public won't get me 30 years in prison(or death sentence) but probably a €30 fine, and even then cops actually don't care about weed because they have better things to do). In a lot of clubs and on festivals smoking weed is perfectly legal. You can smoke a joint and the cops/security will just ignore you, as if you are drinking beer. Hard drugs are another story though, never did those.


----------



## yukikotobuki (Dec 5, 2015)

I was about 8 when I joined Neopets and started browsing Newgrounds. Ah, the good old days.
Also, have done a little bit of underage drinking, but found out it's not really my thing, so I'm probably not going to be drinking when I'm actually of age, lmao.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 5, 2015)

Nice try feds, you can't catch me.

(Also iirc you can join most websites so long as your parentals fill out a COPPA form before 13, though you know, that doesn't really stop anyone from just adding a few years to their birthday)


----------



## epona (Dec 5, 2015)

literally every social media site in existence
had sex before the age of consent
purchased/drank alcohol before i was 18
purchased/smoked tobacco before i was 18
went to films that i was under the age for
went to clubs that i was under the age for
went to gigs that i was under the age for

pretty much everything lol


----------



## Isabella (Dec 5, 2015)

ye for neopets lol
i even sent them a fax because i had to prove my age or parental consent and they let me use neoboards when i was like 10


----------



## Minerva (Dec 5, 2015)

When I was younger I used to lied about my age to make accounts, but other than that I really haven't broken any age laws.


----------



## piske (Dec 5, 2015)

No, I didn't :>


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 5, 2015)

Technically yes.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 5, 2015)

Yus, I did. Doesn't everybody? At least once?


----------



## xiaonu (Dec 14, 2015)

signing up for games that are age 13 when I was under 13  long ago
drinking


----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2015)

Underage drinking. If I've broken any others I've forgotten.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 14, 2015)

I... Signed up to the Disney site... Without my parents permission!

Jokes, but seriously yes I have broken a few some of them minor... And some of them major that is not appropriate to discuss.


----------



## Ness-Star (Dec 14, 2015)

Alcohol, making accounts that you were supposed to be 18+ for, and female stuff.

No drugs though!


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 14, 2015)

mimihime said:


> ive been attatched to the internet since i was like seven tbh, i can just imagine how many people i must have pissed off and annoyed back then lmao. i thought nearly everyone has done this before seeing the results of the poll



same, lol.
don't know why there's an age limit if almost everyone lies.


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 14, 2015)

Yes, when I was in college I began to drink- I was only 18 at the time. Also I would join online communities or media accounts before the age they were requesting. Other than that...nope lol


----------



## uwuzumakii (Dec 14, 2015)

I have wine at Thanksgiving, I've pretended to be 13, and I'm edgy so yeah.


----------



## frio hur (Dec 14, 2015)

*old lady voice* when i was a kid the internet wasn't invented yet!

seriously though, when i really got in to learning the wonders, and horrors, of the online world i was 19-20ish.


----------



## innerutopia (Dec 14, 2015)

I've only ever done the "Sign up for 13+ websites at 11 years old" thing, and the occasional underage drinking. It's actually funny, we had a cast party the weekend before my 19th birthday (19 is the legal drinking age here) and our director offered to buy me all the booze I wanted since I was basically legal age anyway XD


----------



## Damniel (Dec 14, 2015)

Age of consent OHHHHH, nah just kidding I'm lonely.

I had a drink of rum before which is illegal i guess.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 14, 2015)

One time I played with Duplo blocks but the age limit is 2-5 years I AM A CONVICT ARREST ME OFFICERS


----------



## picturescrazy (Dec 15, 2015)

Haha, when I was younger, I had a Neopets account and didn't lie about my age. I got my mom to sign the form and send it in so I could use the the forums on Neopets


----------



## Mango (Dec 15, 2015)

YES LMAOOO








im still underaged HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 17, 2015)

hehehehe :3 
I'm not telling


----------



## EtchaSketch (Dec 17, 2015)

Deviantart, years ago


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 17, 2015)

yes I once ate weed brownies when i was like 10 and it felt so good


----------



## Luxsama (Dec 17, 2015)

Facebook & Neopets

Had my first email when I was 8 and was on friendster... lol.


----------



## pillow bunny (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm pretty sure everyone here has signed up for a website before they turned 13


----------

